# Paddy freshly groomed in his new teacup bed!



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

My regular groomer is on vacation this month, but Paddy was getting too shaggy to wait. So I tried out a new groomer - what do you think?? I think he looks like a cute little puppy again, but I'm completely biased haha... couldn't stop kissing him on the drive home :wub: . I like to get short short ears now a la Tatumn and Tchelsi (my fave cuts!)

He's sitting in his tea cup bed i ordered from Sonja at Pocomutt... I adore Curious George, and she was kind enough to oblige me. The bed turned out better than I imagined; we love it! He now has 8 beds and I've been threatened if I buy another one  :biggrin: 

[attachment=55528:5409_113...442986_n.jpg]

[attachment=55529:5409_113...614664_n.jpg]

[attachment=55531:5409_113...998245_n.jpg]

[attachment=55530:5409_113...607943_n.jpg]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwwww he is sooo adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: Love his new cut! And that bed! I think the shorter ears, make his face look smaller and more puppy-like! :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

That adorable cut, plus that adorable bed equals too cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh Paddy is so cute and adorable:wub: love the bed!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awww.i like his new cut.so cute.and his bed so cute too. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

paddy is looking great ,wow i love that bed :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awwwwwww.....Paddy is absolutely adorable in that short cut and in that cute cute bed!! I love your baby!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Too Cute, Too Cuddly, Too Adorable.........I love your Paddy!!!! I think the groomer did a fantastic job!!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I have always been a huge Paddy fan! He looks just like a lil puppy again. Adorable! And that bed....OMG....that is the cutest bed ever! Reminds me of the tea cup ride in Disney World hehe!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Paddy is really really adorable, and definitely looks like a puppy!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Adorable ! what a cutie!

BTW my nephew (now 27!) loved Curious George too ( I think he still does because he's got some books for his own daughter ). If you know where I can buy a BIG YELLOW HAT please let me know. I am sure he'd get a kick out of being the man in the big yellow hat !


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Aww..Paddy!!! Paddy looks sooooo cute in his new hair cut, its perfect!!! the first pic is my FAVORITE...he looks just too cute for words!!!!! I love the teacup bed too...its adorable!! i think i need to get Mia one too. Thanks for sharing w/ us Paddy's pics..you should post more, he is definitely one of my absolute favorites!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love his cut and he does look like a cute little puppy! I think your groomer did a great job but then again she had such a cute little subject. :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

paddy says thanks for all the compliments! :biggrin: 

QUOTE (Maglily @ Aug 6 2009, 10:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814246


> Adorable ! what a cutie!
> 
> BTW my nephew (now 27!) loved Curious George too ( I think he still does because he's got some books for his own daughter ). If you know where I can buy a BIG YELLOW HAT please let me know. I am sure he'd get a kick out of being the man in the big yellow hat ![/B]


haha i'm 25 and i still have a curious george fixation  . have you tried ebay?

bwahahh... i did a quick search, and they actually have a man in the yellow hat costume! it's a bit... much though :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/20-9231-New-Curious-Ge...id=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think Mr. Paddington looks simply regal in his new haircut! I love that look on him -- he looks very masculine.  The new bed is adorable, too -- love the colors she used on it!!!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

What a sweet boy! The cut is perfect on him! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I just did a search on Sonja..is she still making teacup beds? It said she is not.. :bysmilie:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Paddy looks like a sweet little pup in his new cut. Looks like he loves his new bed. He looks so cute posing in it for you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What darling pics! Love the bed too and obviously, so does he!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

He is just adorable. I'm a big fan of the short ears. Definitely makes them look like a puppies. I love his new tea cup bed too. Great pictures, thanks.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sooo adorable. The cut and the bed. Looks to me like a good holiday card or contest entry. :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so cute - she does great work just made a osu helmet bed for us and it turned out great - i sent her a pic of what i wanted and she made it perfectly


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I just LOVE Paddy with his new haircut :wub: 

Why did I look at that bed...now I want one. Paddy looks so cute in it. He's a lucky boy


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He is very cute. That bed is awesome! You can make a Curious George out of a sock. Go to Sock Monkeys. Kids love making them.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

That haircut is adorable! :wub: The short ears make him look just like a puppy.
That bed is just too cute.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks everyone! :biggrin: i love the way he looks now too - he almost looks like a little westie! i think he'll look even cuter when his face grows out a bit in a week or two - the muzzle is a bit shorter than i like

the bed is fabulous and i would highly recommend Sonja. she was very easy to work with, great communication, and the craftsmanship is wonderful. 

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 6 2009, 11:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814288


> I just did a search on Sonja..is she still making teacup beds? It said she is not.. :bysmilie:[/B]


oh no, i just saw her website. hopefully her family emergency is not too serious. maybe keep checking? 

QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 6 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814575


> so cute - she does great work just made a osu helmet bed for us and it turned out great - i sent her a pic of what i wanted and she made it perfectly[/B]


i would love to see a pic of the helmet bed! she's so creative


QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 7 2009, 12:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814708


> He is very cute. That bed is awesome! You can make a Curious George out of a sock. Go to Sock Monkeys. Kids love making them.[/B]


ooh i'm going to have to google tha! i have way too many curious georges than a 25 year old should haha


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Absolutely ADORABLE!!!!

Look at his darling face - so sweet! I would be kissing him to all the way home :wub: lol


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Adorable!!!
His haircut makes him look like a puppy!
The Tea-cup bed is awesome, too!
Sunny's fav toy was a Curious George Doll...until he chewed him up!


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

Paddy looks just perfect - such a cutie pie he is, and the bed is amazing!!!!
Great pics. I love his name btw...so fitting!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lol I would like a cup of tea please  That last picture melts my heart :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your Paddy pics are just adorable!!!!!LOVE him and the bed :biggrin:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is the helmet bed sonya made for us Go Bucks- she can do any team too 




















QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Aug 7 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814739


> thanks everyone! :biggrin: i love the way he looks now too - he almost looks like a little westie! i think he'll look even cuter when his face grows out a bit in a week or two - the muzzle is a bit shorter than i like
> 
> the bed is fabulous and i would highly recommend Sonja. she was very easy to work with, great communication, and the craftsmanship is wonderful.
> 
> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 6 2009, 11:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814288





> I just did a search on Sonja..is she still making teacup beds? It said she is not.. :bysmilie:[/B]


oh no, i just saw her website. hopefully her family emergency is not too serious. maybe keep checking? 

QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 6 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814575


> so cute - she does great work just made a osu helmet bed for us and it turned out great - i sent her a pic of what i wanted and she made it perfectly[/B]


i would love to see a pic of the helmet bed! she's so creative


QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 7 2009, 12:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814708


> He is very cute. That bed is awesome! You can make a Curious George out of a sock. Go to Sock Monkeys. Kids love making them.[/B]


ooh i'm going to have to google tha! i have way too many curious georges than a 25 year old should haha
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Those pictures really made me smile. :wub: :wub: Paddy looks absolutely adorable. I LOVE the short ears, and the bed is absolutely adorable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Paddy looks sooooo adorable! I love his puppy dog eyes! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I love his bed, too ... so cute!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Very cute haircut - and his ears won't get in his food the way Bonbon's do.  And the bed is adorable too. Great pics!!


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)

Adorable. :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 7 2009, 11:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814963


> here is the helmet bed sonya made for us Go Bucks- she can do any team too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is SOOOO CUTE! she's so creative and clever... and your babies are absolutely adorable :wub: :wub: :wub: . looks like they love it!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

OOOOH I would love to kiss that face. I've always thought Paddy is such a little cutie. I do love his ears in that cut. He is adorable. I completely understand the need one dog has for 8 beds and more.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Aug 6 2009, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814280


> paddy says thanks for all the compliments! :biggrin:
> 
> QUOTE (Maglily @ Aug 6 2009, 10:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=814246





> Adorable ! what a cutie!
> 
> BTW my nephew (now 27!) loved Curious George too ( I think he still does because he's got some books for his own daughter ). If you know where I can buy a BIG YELLOW HAT please let me know. I am sure he'd get a kick out of being the man in the big yellow hat ![/B]


haha i'm 25 and i still have a curious george fixation  . have you tried ebay?

bwahahh... i did a quick search, and they actually have a man in the yellow hat costume! it's a bit... much though :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/20-9231-New-Curious-Ge...id=p3286.c0.m14
[/B][/QUOTE]


No I didn't try ebay....OMG that's hilarious ! I think the "real" MITYH's clothes are not so baggy thou...LOL. I forgot that all his clothes are yellow.


----------

